# Surfside 6/15 AM



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I hoped the water might clean up a little. Water was muddiest I've seen it in years. Water was full of mullet and stingrays (each person in our group stepped on 2-3 luckily no one got hit). 

We couldn't catch anything except hardheads, gafftop, and a few bonnetheads.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah I stepped right on one in surfside this morning. Jumps your motor for a second lol


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

This is reassuring lol


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Justin_Smithey said:


> This is reassuring lol


We're going either way! It will be alright!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

dan_wrider said:


> We're going either way! It will be alright!


Shuffle those feet!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

HuntinforTail said:


> Shuffle those feet!


x2


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I cast from the shore or kayak out baits in nasty dirty water.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Yyeeaaaa that makes me not wana go in the surf...


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

cobra_steven said:


> Yyeeaaaa that makes me not wana go in the surf...


Fishing in the surf is like driving a car...Accidents happen but seldom, if any, invoved in one. Just got to be careful.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Luckily none of the rays hit me with their barbs but I stepped right on the center if the first one and got cut on some of the small ridges on its back. Scary stuff!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Wow that was close! Going barefoot in the surf :frown:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You got lucky,just thinking about it gives me chills.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Lot's of bait, lots of rays.
Fished SLP sat. Went early looking for trout. Nada.
Set up surf rods, managed two nice Atlantic rays. Kept one.
Ran long lines, small sharks were feeding heavily, chomping on everything we ran. 
Color change was close though. Lot of 4-5'ers in first gut.
Mullet were scared scheitless in wade gut at night when I would walk through it looked like the Asian carp jumping in the Illinois river, and for good reason, the 4-5'ers in the first gut were feasting.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

We were out there near access 5. Didn't step on any rays, but my buddy caught one. There were a ton of mullet, but they were all huge. I probably netted 40 lbs of mullet looking for finger size. Eventually I just chucked out a 12" er to see if anything would eat it. Got picked up by a ~3' Blacktip (saw it jump, swimming) before getting loose.


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just curious - Were you wearing any kind of Shoes? Even if I am just playing in the water - I wear some kind of covering on my feet. If fishing I use wading boots.. Glad to see you were not seriously injured..


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

allent2002 said:


> Just curious - Were you wearing any kind of Shoes? Even if I am just playing in the water - I wear some kind of covering on my feet. If fishing I use wading boots.. Glad to see you were not seriously injured..


I wasn't wearing any type of shoes. I've been wading the galveston beaches barefoot since I was just a kid (20+ years) and have never been hit (knock on wood). I know that isn't a great excuse and its a numbers game.


----------

